
Why the DOE Needs Blockchain to Secure the Grid - Caveman_Coder
https://www.greentechmedia.com/articles/read/doe-blockchain-secure-grid
======
Caveman_Coder
> This would be used to verify exchanges within a grid edge energy-delivery
> system, he said. “Grid edge devices lack visibility, control and security to
> conduct real-time energy transactions with the required security, speed and
> scale,” he said.

Visibility - ICCP/TASE.2

Control - Currently operated by a transmission/distribution control center EMS

Security - NERC-CIP [1] and in-house electric grid security professionals

Real-time energy transactions - Energy Imbalance Market (WECC) [2][2a]

I'm not sure how exactly blockchain is going to help provide a better solution
compared to what we currently are using. I'm not a blockchain expert, but the
solutions the article mentions seem very vague and lacking in substance. My
question, and this is for hopefully someone working in the energy+blockchain
or electric grid cybersecurity fields, but how specifically does having using
blockchain increase security for energy market participants?

[1]
[https://www.nrel.gov/docs/fy12osti/56236.pdf](https://www.nrel.gov/docs/fy12osti/56236.pdf)

[2]
[http://www.nerc.com/pa/Stand/Pages/CIPStandards.aspx](http://www.nerc.com/pa/Stand/Pages/CIPStandards.aspx)

[2a] [https://energypolicy.asu.edu/wp-
content/uploads/2012/04/EIM-...](https://energypolicy.asu.edu/wp-
content/uploads/2012/04/EIM-introduction-Final.pdf)

